# Terrible popcorn removal



## APT-CO (12 mo ago)

I recently went to bid a job for texture and the people hired to remove the popcorn did a horrible job. Now the ceiling have a lot of paper torn off and so many gouges. What would be the correct way to prep ceilings for texture?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

primer with a good sealer, then skim.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Run the drywall sander over it first then prime


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never seen popcorn come off that hard! they must not know about wetting it down first? it should scrape off easy and clean like cottage cheese. or they were painted down? when they are painted i dont even try to remove it. it just gets scraped dry, painted, and laced. i always tried to talk them out of it though. popcorn is a nightmare anyway you look at it. i was so glad when lace replaced that crap.

warning, but im sure you know, a lot of acoustical ceilings have asbestoses in them! 

like they said, prime it and touch up any deep gouges, then texture it. it will be fine.


----------



## Mark Fuqua (Oct 11, 2018)

Gardz is your friend. Follow label instructions, and you're good to go.



https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/zinsser-products/specialty-water-base-primers/gardz-problem-surface-sealer


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Sand then prime t hen sand then touch up primer then skim it's a mess


----------



## whiterabbit (7 mo ago)

BIN 123. sand, skim


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Kilz clear is cheaper works good


----------

